# log ID help



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am usually pretty good at this game...but need second opinions. I got a call last week from a guy with a "walnut" log for me. He is about 30 miles away and I asked if he could take pictures (years of experience chasing firewood wasting time/gas, I don't do it any more, send me a picture)

These just showed up in my email...well it ain't walnut :no:
I think silver maple, but am open to other suggestions.
(and once again glad I did not drop what I was doing to go see this 36" "walnut" :icon_rolleyes


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Comparing the walnut, I mean silver maple in my front yard, I agree with you. It's silver maple.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know anything about silver maple so I cannot say. But it does look a little like honeylocust. I stress "little" because the sapwood is the wrong color for honerylocust, and the bark isn't flaky enough, and the flaky sections aren't big enough either. At least not compared to our honeylocust, I know these thngs can vary around the country though so that the only reason I mention it. The heart wood is the right color for it though, and the bark is "sort of similar". I have also never seen a honeylocust with 4 sections like that. 

There sure isn't much sapwood there. Does Silver Maple have so little sap? It grew under canopy obviously but still that is very little sap even considering that. I would cut that thing open, I think those crotch sections are going to yield some wild grain. That whole area grew under a lot of stress and should yield some crazy grain, whatever kind of tree it be.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The more I think about it, if I knew what Silver Maple looked like, and this was Silver Maple, I'd probably say it was Silver Maple.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

It sure looks like the silver maple bark in this pic: http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/biohires/a/hacsa2-br12247.JPG . I have a photo book coming on identifying trees in the winter by bark, bud, and twigs. Not quick enough to help you, though.


----------



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

its a maple geeeeessssssh hickory look a like til u showed cut its a maple im guessing sugar or papaer bark


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

D - I've got a big ol' silver maple getting ready for a date with the saw and it looks just like it -

JP


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I can assure you 100% that it is a large honey locust. Dinner is on me if I am wrong..........which on this one I am not


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Ahhh Kirk, those weird botany guys at EIU let another one get away.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> But it does look a little like honeylocust. I stress "little" because the sapwood is the wrong color for honerylocust, and the bark isn't flaky enough, and the flaky sections aren't big enough either. At least not compared to our honeylocust, I know these thngs can vary around the country though so that the only reason I mention it.


Yea, I run into that, even locally the spot they grow can effect them...this one was under canopy at the bottom of a wash. I am not ruling out honeylocust. But I don't need HL or silver maple (which ever it is) right now...and I was told it was walnut, the only reason I showed enough interest to ask for pictures. That much I know 100%, not walnut...not even close.



TexasTimbers said:


> The more I think about it, if I knew what Silver Maple looked like, and this was Silver Maple, I'd probably say it was Silver Maple.


So this was a gently way to say prolly not silver maple ? Man aren't we diplomatic. :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> So this was a gently way to say prolly not silver maple ? Man aren't we diplomatic. :laughing:


I seem to remember a similar occurrence not too long ago, January 21st to be exact, when a certain other member could have been very arrogant in how he told me I was wrong on a specie ID but instead chose humility, and best of all humor. Allow me to refresh your memory . . . . .

January 21st ___________________________________________




TexasTimbers said:


> ....all this great looking wood came from a very small Persimmon. 13" DBH.....





Daren said:


> That shows how much experience I have with
> persimmon, I have never seen ray fleck like that in one :huh:.





TexasTimbers said:


> I don't think it's Persimmon either. .....
> When I was milling it I said no way this is persimmon, but then I
> thought "well I haven't milled a ton of this stuff, maybe it is like
> Pecan and can look like something it is not. .....................
> ...





Daren said:


> Hey, I have been there, temporarily confused. ....... Having let you down easy, and you backing up and fessing we all make mistakes and we can laugh about them (I will do it again here before long, so I expect no quarter, let me have it)....I wanted _sooo_
> bad to reply the first time with this.
> 
> "Do the persimmons on the ground around the tree look like these ?" :laughing:











Back to the present ________________________________

Hey Daren, do those Honeylocust in Illinoiz look like this?









:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Funny how things seem to have a way of coming full circle. But that's okay when it's a good thing. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

That tree pic would be a hard maple!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Kirk Allen said:


> That tree pic would be a hard maple!


Damn Kirk. I've always known you have absolutely no sense of humor but this is abjectly pathetic. Are you saying you really missed the "humor" in that?


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the gracious slap Kevin. No, I didnt see it as I wanst realy looking for it. Even after looking for it I dont follow what ever humor it is your referencing. 

To answer your question, no, our honey locust do no look like the maple pic you provided. 

I guess the sawdust is getting to me because I have read this thread multiple times and I still dont see what ever your talking about.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It wasn't intended as a slap. It was probably too convoluted to follow though. An ongoing joke that involved the other thread I referenced. Daren and I both have made some silly ID blunders lately and we both have made fun of ourselves, and each other over it. 

I was just surprised you didn't pick up up on it. No offense meant.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

None taken!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

A publication showing:

1) Overall growing shape.

2) Bark details

3) Cross section

4) Leaf

Would be an excellent reference, or does a book already exist?

When in the scouts, did get a woodcraft badge for recognising 12 trees.

johnep


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

There is a book that the National Arbor Society puts out that has all that. Lost my copy when the dirtbags in Seattle stole my truck


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The Arbor Society also has a very useful website (there are several) that allow you to ID trees by several indicators, including bark, size, leaf type and veins, fruit, etc. I use that to ID mine. I just googled tree identification and chose the arbor society link b/c of their credentials. There are several though.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I picked one up during the sawmill shoot-out this weekend that is pretty good.

National Wildlife Federation
Field Guide to Trees of North American

I had not seen this one before and after flipping through it I think it might be as good or possibly better than the Arbor Society book I had.


----------

